# Worldmark Bonus Time in SoCAL: 14 pages??



## rhonda (Oct 15, 2008)

This morning shows 14 pages of Bonus Time availability in WM SoCAL resorts.  C'mon owners ... book something, get out of the house, try someplace new!

For our part, we've booked 5 reservations since August 1st on cash (Bonus Time, Inventory Special or other offer):  Windsor, Dolphins Cove, New Orleans, Anaheim and SD Mission Valley.  

Oregon and Washington each listed 7 pages, Mountain has 13 pages, Arizona 5 pages, New Mexico 4 pages.  Looks like plenty of fall opportunities ... let's go have some fun??


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 15, 2008)

October is traditionally a slow month but that is a lot of availability.  We're still travelling with two trips in the works in the next couple of months.

So much for the theory that WorldMark bonus time is hard to find.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 15, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> So much for the theory that WorldMark bonus time is hard to find.


It still is for Depoe Bay. That's usually what people really mean when they say there is no BT.


----------



## applegirl (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi rhonda!   CAn you explain how you get Worldmark bonus time?  Is it through RCI or something else? Would love to be able to go San Diego or Anaheim on bonus time!

Thanks,

Janna


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 15, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> It still is for Depoe Bay. That's usually what people really mean when they say there is no BT.



I doubt that all 270,000 WorldMark owners are trying to book bonus time only at Depoe Bay.  There are a number of units available on bonus time at Seaside right now, just up the road.  Depoe Bay will probably be a little easier to book when they get done with the renovations there and all the buildings are open and available.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 16, 2008)

Janna,

Worldmark was our first timeshare purchase -- and a very good choice for us given the mix of both drive-to and fly-to destinations.  Bonus Time is offered to owners directly through WM's owner website or Vacation Planning Center phone lines.  Booking Bonus Time for guests is permitted -- but only a few days from travel.  (Very last minute!) Inventory Specials, however, may be booked for guests.

Links to the Worldmark Resort Gallery and Owner Education Handbook (a great reference!).

Hey -- let's talk about this when we meet up for the SoCAL TUG gathering in Riverside ... <hint, hint, wink, wink> 



applegirl said:


> Hi rhonda!   CAn you explain how you get Worldmark bonus time?  Is it through RCI or something else? Would love to be able to go San Diego or Anaheim on bonus time!


----------



## cruisin (Oct 16, 2008)

spatenfloot said:


> It still is for Depoe Bay. That's usually what people really mean when they say there is no BT.






OREGON COAST  has  25 nights available on bonus time right now. INDIO, ANAHEIM, SAN DIEGO, MISSION VALLEY have a couple thousand  nights available on bonus time right now. I wonder if their is a pattern developing here.   I would have to say, in the last 2 years that Wyndham has actually done a pretty good job of creating bonus time.


----------



## ladycody (Oct 16, 2008)

cruisin said:


> OREGON COAST  has  25 nights available on bonus time right now. INDIO, ANAHEIM, SAN DIEGO, MISSION VALLEY have a couple thousand  nights available on bonus time right now. I wonder if their is a pattern developing here.   I would have to say, in the last 2 years that Wyndham has actually done a pretty good job of creating bonus time.


 Which is NOT a good thing.  Unused credits indicate unhappy owners.  The overall concept is that credits are created to account for MOST usage nights at a resort using _credits_..._including _off season...and that's _not_ happening at these resorts.  If there are _thousand_ of BT nights at a resort...then the resort is not pulling it's weight using credits which means that _othe_r resorts have a much higher demand that they cannot accomodate.  This, in turn may indicate that those resorts (the ones with so much BT)...unless the numbers change over time (which they might...but I'm not holding my breath)...were an undesirable addition to the club...based on how the club is _designed_ to operate.

JMO...and I'm not happy with it myself...


----------



## Stressy (Oct 16, 2008)

rhonda said:


> Janna,
> 
> Worldmark was our first timeshare purchase -- and a very good choice for us given the mix of both drive-to and fly-to destinations.  Bonus Time is offered to owners directly through WM's owner website or Vacation Planning Center phone lines.  Booking Bonus Time for guests is permitted -- but only a few days from travel.  (Very last minute!) Inventory Specials, however, may be booked for guests.
> 
> ...



Fellow WM Owner and previous resident of Riverside. When and where is the TUG gathering in Riverside? Nothing like inviting yourself....:hysterical:


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 16, 2008)

ladycody said:


> Which is NOT a good thing.  Unused credits indicate unhappy owners.  The overall concept is that credits are created to account for MOST usage nights at a resort using _credits_..._including _off season...and that's _not_ happening at these resorts.  If there are _thousand_ of BT nights at a resort...then the resort is not pulling it's weight using credits which means that _othe_r resorts have a much higher demand that they cannot accomodate.  This, in turn may indicate that those resorts (the ones with so much BT)...unless the numbers change over time (which they might...but I'm not holding my breath)...were an undesirable addition to the club...based on how the club is _designed_ to operate.
> 
> JMO...and I'm not happy with it myself...



That's the thing about bonus time.  When owners can't get bonus time they complain that it is not available.  When there is an abundance of bonus time they complain that the resorts are not being used.  What's an owner to do?


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 16, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> That's the thing about bonus time.  When owners can't get bonus time they complain that it is not available.  When there is an abundance of bonus time they complain that the resorts are not being used.  What's an owner to do?


Well, they could book the BT and then complain while staying at the resort.  That way everyone is happy!


----------



## jbcoug (Oct 16, 2008)

Fred, 
As an owner, we could hope for a reasonable balance. The many pages of available units in CA for bonus time are not of much use to me in the NW, and probably not for you in CO either for short trips. On the other hand, a couple pages worth on the OR coast, are practically nothing considering the huge percentage of members living in driving range. You are right, you can't please everyone, but you could grow the club in a fair and equitable manner that would serve the majority of members without diminishing their investment.

John


----------



## cruisin (Oct 16, 2008)

As has been said many times, bonus time is a bonus. We probably should not complain when the bonus is not out there, and rejoice when we get the bonus. However, there is probably no better indicator of what resorts are performing the best.  

There is clearly a need for more coastal resorts in the Northwest, but it is easier to create credits in "all red" locations. The new longbeach resort is almost twice as many credits for 52 weeks than surfside, but even there, it has about 15  white/blue weeks, 15 less than surfside (really  ).  Wyndham is in business to make money.It is hard to expect a business to not take the easiest way of making money, and that way is all RED, honestly, why would they do it any other way. 

Even though they almost doubled credit values  in Longbeach Wa. , they can still do better.


----------



## Rent_Share (Oct 20, 2008)

It has been running 10-11 since school resumed


Indio and Big Bear and Mission Valley San Diego being most of it


Anaheim is now online so there are three to four pages of those available


Let's see if we are close enough to drive to Disneyland we proabably aint gonna pony up twice as much as existing WM resorts to stay the night when the Mouse has already emptied our wallets


----------



## LLW (Oct 20, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> It has been running 10-11 since school resumed
> 
> 
> Indio and Big Bear and Mission Valley San Diego being most of it
> ...




In Washington it's Deer Harbor and Long Beach which have high credit values, and Birch Bay which would normally be on Inventory Special for owners in October. But it's not, because it's on Expedia for the public (pursuant to Wyndham's pursuit for cash flow). :ignore: Birch Bay is not on IS in Nov-Dec either, when it normally would be. So we can probably look forward to plenty of BT in the months ahead, with some of them having to go to waste.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 21, 2008)

LLW said:


> In Washington it's Deer Harbor and Long Beach which have high credit values, and Birch Bay which would normally be on Inventory Special for owners in October. But it's not, because it's on Expedia for the public (pursuant to Wyndham's pursuit for cash flow). :ignore: Birch Bay is not on IS in Nov-Dec either, when it normally would be. So we can probably look forward to plenty of BT in the months ahead, with some of them having to go to waste.



You missed The Camlin in Seattle, Discovery Bay, Leavenworth, Mariner Village, and Surfside.  All in Washington and all of which show some bonus time when I looked just now.  Washington must be getting to be like California, nobody goes there any more, it's too crowded.


----------



## LLW (Oct 21, 2008)

cotraveller said:


> You missed The Camlin in Seattle, Discovery Bay, Leavenworth, Mariner Village, and Surfside.  All in Washington and all of which show some bonus time when I looked just now.  Washington must be getting to be like California, nobody goes there any more, it's too crowded.




I did see those but they were just normal BT (when I looked just before I posted) volume. I was just describing the abnormal ones. I live in Washington, Fred, so I may be more familiar with BT in Washington than you are.


----------



## cotraveller (Oct 21, 2008)

LLW said:


> . . . I live in Washington, Fred, so I may be more familiar with BT in Washington than you are.



Perhaps, but then again a distant view might better see the forest in all its splendor rather than just the few problem trees.


----------

